# Problem USB Cablemoden CDCE



## elcopion (Jul 30, 2011)

Hello I have a problem my FreeBSD not recognize my Moden SB4200 MOTOROLA USB
`# dmesg`

```
ugen0.2: <Motorola Corporation> at usbus0
cdce0: <Communication Interface Class> on usbus0
cdce0: No valid alternate setting found
device_attach: cdce0 attach returned 6
```

`# usbconfig list`

```
ugen0.2: <SB4200 USB Cable Modem Motorola Corporation> at usbus0, cfg=0 md=HOST spd=FULL (12Mbps) pwr=ON
```

`# kldload if_cdce`

```
kldload: can't load if_cdce: No such file or directory
```

`#ls /boot/kernel`

```
acpi.ko            alpm.ko            iicbus.ko          opensolaris.ko
acpi_aiboost.ko    amdpm.ko           iicsmb.ko          pcf.ko
acpi_asus.ko       amdsmb.ko          intpm.ko           pfsense_kernel.txt
acpi_dock.ko       cpufreq.ko         ipdivert.ko        puc.ko
acpi_fujitsu.ko    dummynet.ko        ipfw.ko            runfw.ko
acpi_hp.ko         fdescfs.ko         ipmi.ko            smb.ko
acpi_ibm.ko        glxsb.ko           ipmi_linux.ko      smbus.ko
acpi_panasonic.ko  ichsmb.ko          kernel.gz          viapm.ko
acpi_sony.ko       if_ic.ko           linker.hints       zfs.ko
acpi_toshiba.ko    if_stf.ko          lpbb.ko
acpi_video.ko      iic.ko             ndis.ko
acpi_wmi.ko        iicbb.ko           nfsmb.ko
```


Please help me.

Thanks


----------



## bigtoque (Aug 18, 2011)

I'm going to assume that you're using a custom kernel if that's all there is in /boot/kernel.

I believe you need to rebuild the kernel with these options (copied from /usr/src/sys/amd64/conf/GENERIC in my case):


```
device       miibus      # MII bus support
device       cdce        # Generic USB over ethernet
```


----------



## wblock@ (Aug 18, 2011)

Using the Ethernet port is likely to be easier and give faster speeds.


----------



## bigtoque (Aug 18, 2011)

wblock said:
			
		

> Using the Ethernet port is likely to be easier and give faster speeds.



I didn't even think about that  Definitely easier to just use ethernet (assuming there is a port available).

I've never actually connected a cable modem over USB. Assuming it's connected to a USB1 port, you should be able to get about 1.4 MB/s right?


----------



## wblock@ (Aug 18, 2011)

The Motorola SB4200 does have an Ethernet port, according to the manual.  It's possible some are supplied with only USB.

AFAIR, networking via USB was less than half the speed of 10baseT, maybe less.


----------

